

Pycon 2015 videos - jordigh
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgxzjK6GuOHVKR_08TT4hJQ

======
hrayr
There are a lot of 3 hour sessions. I love these compared to the 20 minute
talks, since they go deep into the topic. I just watched James Bennett's
"Django in Depth" and it was excellent
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkwZ1jG3XgA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkwZ1jG3XgA)

